# New members from the UK



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I joint this website about 2 months ago and only just getting time to look at it properly. As you will see I have a little boy Cockapoo called Buster. He is great. Have loads more piccies that I will upload at a later time. 

Is any of you from the UK? Anyone got a Puppy around 7 months?

Love H x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Hannah (and Buster)  Can't wait to see pics


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome we have a good fews uk members, i am one of the scotts lol what aria are you from.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm from Bedfordshire and have Flo who is 14 months.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am from Lincolnshire and my flo is over a year old and my new pup is only 7 weeks ATM. Are you looking for Busters relatives? I'd love to find flo's. Where abouts are you from. Do you have any pictures of buster?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strangeland86 said:


> I am from Lincolnshire and my flo is over a year old and my new pup is only 7 weeks ATM. Are you looking for Busters relatives? I'd love to find flo's. Where abouts are you from. Do you have any pictures of buster?


I have pics of my Flo's dog 'family' and keep in touch with her breeder, who kept one of Flo's brothers, and her other brother Alfie's owner. We get Flo and Alfie together for a reunion every 3-4 months... I also looked up some of Flo's family tree from her mum and dads pedigrees and found some photos just by googling their names. I could put pics of all her relatives in a photobucket album so you can take a look if you want


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

embee said:


> I have pics of my Flo's 'family' and keep in touch with her breeder, who kept one of Flo's brothers and her other brother Alfie's owner. We get Flo and Alfie together for a reunion every 3-4 months... I also looked up some of Flo's family tree from her mum and dads pedigrees and found some photos just by googling their names. I could put pics of all her relatives in a photobucket album so you can take a look if you want


Ah that'd be nice to see, I might try and contact flo's breeder and see if she has the contact dEtails of anyone


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Hannah, there seem to be quite a few of us with pups around that age, so lots of castration stories at the moment! I'm from Essex and my pup is 8 months old today. Where are you from? We're hoping for some more South-East members!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Hannah Wilfs 3 and Mabels 4 months , we're from West Yorkshire what about you ? . I do keep in touch with Wilfs breeder as I nearly got no. 2 from her but she didn't produce the colour I wanted at the time she said I was the only person who'd sent her photos etc as Wilf was her first litter it was interesting for her to know how they turned out. I asked her to forward my details to litter mates but never heard anything would have loved to .I think one went to Scotland x


----------



## Fudgesmom (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi..I joined here a few months ago also and have just got round today to having a look. My puppy Fudge is going to have his first haircut tomorrow and I am in a panic..I just want a trim and have read some horror stories on here!!! Fudge is 7 months old...we are in Scotland xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Fudgesmom said:


> Hi..I joined here a few months ago also and have just got round today to having a look. My puppy Fudge is going to have his first haircut tomorrow and I am in a panic..I just want a trim and have read some horror stories on here!!! Fudge is 7 months old...we are in Scotland xx


Take a look at this thread - quite a lot of advice about that dreaded first haircut...
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=965


----------



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am from Nottinghamshire and got Buster from near Matlock. Anyone else from around there? 
Buster is 6 1/2 months. He is great. To be honest I thought I had uploaded a picture to my profile but it doesnt seem to be working 

Love H


----------



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

I think I have managed to do it now :S


----------



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

Me and Buster are from Nottingham and I got him from Derbyshire. I would love to meet his brothers and sisters. I have emailed my breeder but didnt hear anything back


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi my wispa is older than your buster but we got wispa from a lady in tideswell derbyshire and was wondering if your buster is from the same lady but the next litter that her cocker called jelly had? i live in birmingham but travel all over the place in our motorhome on hols, welcome to the site it is very helpful and good fun on here too!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dawny said:


> hi my wispa is older than your buster but we got wispa from a lady in tideswell derbyshire and was wondering if your buster is from the same lady but the next litter that her cocker called jelly had? i live in birmingham but travel all over the place in our motorhome on hols, welcome to the site it is very helpful and good fun on here too!


Jelly - what a great dog name.


----------

